# Anyone know of Overseas rallies-tours created by M/H members



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Been looking at some `commercial` European tours that seem very popular despite the cost!
Just wondered if any members had thought to create something similar for those independant types who would like to join other like minded souls.

Could be an Ad Hock affair where meets every few days over 2/3 weeks...

would be interested myself.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know of Overseas rallies-tours created by M/H mem*



gdleeds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been looking at some `commercial` European tours that seem very popular despite the cost!
> Just wondered if any members had thought to create something similar for those independant types who would like to join other like minded souls.
> ...


Not the answer to your question but the Camping and Caravanning Club run a series of rallies in Spain and Portugal over the winter months.
Some stand in their own right for a length of time, La Manga used to be run for about 5 months I think.
Others follow each other ie as one closes another starts some kilometres away so that members can move around too.

Someone here may well have the detailed information if you ask.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's in the C&CC handbook or associated blurb Gillian.  

I was told about it only yesterday (coincidence) by a friend who's a member.


----------

